# Walkie Talkies With VOX



## CSCTech (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

We are looking for three radios so we can have some very basic communication with backstage from the control position, Clear Com, even though it would be great, is pretty much out of the question. 

Anyways, I was looking around Amazon and just was not sure what radios to purchase, If anyone can link to the things we need that would be great ^_^


Should have belt clip

Must have VOX so the users can wear a headset and not need to do anything with the walkytalkie itself.

Rechargeable battery and chargers included would be nice but not needed.

We need three of them (If they come in sets of two that is fine)


That is pretty much it, not to sure on the interfearence with out Wireless mics but I think they use a different kind of signle? Not sure on that.


Thank you!


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 6, 2010)

Do a search for threads on radios--lots of material already on the forums.


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you sure you really want to use headsets with VOX? The last time I was on a show where radio was the only comms, someone had theirs on VOX. We wanted to strangle them by the end of the night. Any noise around the mic clicked it on, which gets annoying when trying to carry on important conversations because then you can't talk. 

I'd suggest that if you go the radio route, don't use the VOX feature. It isn't that much of an inconvenience to hit the PTT button on the radio. You'd have to do the same if it were a Clear-Com pack anyway.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 7, 2010)

What is this VOX and PTT of which you are speaking? Perhaps half-duplex and full-duplex should be defined as well?


----------



## CSCTech (Apr 7, 2010)

Well yeah I was thinking that, it does not necessarily need to have VOX, but it does need to have a connection for a headset with microphone.

Thanks!


----------



## fx120 (Apr 7, 2010)

CSCTech said:


> Well yeah I was thinking that, it does not necessarily need to have VOX, but it does need to have a connection for a headset with microphone.
> 
> Thanks!



They almost all do, all the way down to the cheapest of cheap, which typically use 2.5mm jacks that are compatible with many cell phone accessories. 

But FRS radios suck, and even nice VHF or UHF business radios aren't a true replacement for a PL. You might spend $40 tomorrow on a cheap set of FRS radios, $400 next month after you realize that FRS radios suck and purchase nicer VHF radios to replace them, but ultimately you'll end up spending the money on a good wired system from Production Intercom or Telex. 

So save yourself the trouble and money, and just save for a simple system from PI, the 4 station econo-com system is ~$1000 well spent in the long run.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 11, 2010)

i have worked with both, the full fledged theater headset system and just the out of the box radio, it will work for small shows that aren't completely reliant on the headsets but if you plan on needing cues to be completely accurate meaning your techs can't think without the SM calling then i would go with an actual system.

Motorola MJ270R Talkabout
motorola seems to make some very good low end walky talkies, i would stray away from VOX with these because it even gets annoying if the button gets pressed because a student is very "Cuddly" backstage and tends to accidentaly press the PTT (Push To talk).


----------



## avkid (Apr 11, 2010)

You do not want voice activation in a mission critical half duplex system.
Ever.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 11, 2010)

avkid said:


> You do not want voice activation in a mission critical half duplex system.
> Ever.



I'd argue you don't want VOX on a half duplex ever...


----------



## avkid (Apr 11, 2010)

Chris15 said:


> I'd argue you don't want VOX on a half duplex ever...


I was just trying not to sound too crazy.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 12, 2010)

avkid said:


> I was just trying not to sound too crazy.



We all know I'm crazy, so there's no issues there


----------



## Cashwalker (Apr 12, 2010)

We just "upgraded" to cheaper Cobra FRS radios from the current low-end Motorolas. The motorolas had no way of permanently disabling the VOX, and it relied on the user to key-up with complete silence as soon as they turned it on. The Cobras have VOX in a menu that is saved between uses.


----------

